# Dell latitude D830 black screen



## Hrachars (Jan 6, 2011)

Hello, I turned my laptop on today and the screen was black. I unplugged power cord, took out battery, and held the power button on for 30 seconds. Then I plugged the power cord back in, but the same problem occurred. I connected to an external monitor, and it works perfectly. If you can help or need any more information please let me know. Thank you.


----------



## DBCooper (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi Hrachars,

Since you connected an external monitor to the laptop's VGA port, the problem could be the intergrated videocard on the motherboard? Do you have any warranty on the laptop at all?


----------



## Hrachars (Jan 6, 2011)

Nope, I have no warranty on it.  So if the video card is faulty, does that mean I have to replace the entire motherboard?


----------



## Techie19 (Feb 10, 2008)

Hrachars said:


> Nope, I have no warranty on it.  So if the video card is faulty, does that mean I have to replace the entire motherboard?


If the integrated graphics processing unit (GPU) is no good, then yes, unfortunately you need a new motherboard. But, lets try something else before we conclude that its the GPU.

Take a flashlight and point it at the LCD screen at an angle and check to see if you can see a very faint image or any image at all. If you can see something, then I would say it can be the inverter, on its way out, or even a simple loose connection between the motherboard and the LCD screen. Check the cable connection first.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

If the external monitor works the graphics card is fine.

Shine a flashlight sideways across the screen when it's on with the external disconnected, if you see the desktop images the backlight in the LCD panel has failed, if not probably the LCD panel it self and/or the inverter.


----------



## Hrachars (Jan 6, 2011)

Well, I tried the flashlight thing, but I cant see any images on the screen, but I will keep trying. However, I disconnected it from the external monitor. Then I closed the laptop for a few seconds. Then when I opened it again, I could clearly see some blue light in the background. So there is blue light on the screen, but still no images. So does this mean that the screen is working, but its not connected to the motherboard? Ill try the flashlight thing again.


----------



## Techie19 (Feb 10, 2008)

Check your connections from the motherboard to the screen. Sounds like a loose connection


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

There are 3 possibilities, the ribbon cable that routes though the hinges to the motherboard connection failed but usually it acts up for a few times before completely failing I.E. you move the lid the screen blinks of flashes on and off, the screen inverter failed or the screen itself failed, there is no good way to test them without spare parts to swap in or another laptop to swap them into.


----------



## Hrachars (Jan 6, 2011)

I do remember that before it went blank is used to flash a few times when I turned it off. Like the screen would blink really fast like 4 times, then it would turn off. I would love to check the connection, but I have never opened up a laptop case. I will try to find some tutorials on how to do it, but If you know of any good guides(preferably video) on how to check the connection, it would be very helpful. But I dont mind buying some new parts if they arent too expensive, such as inverter.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Inverter> DELL LATITUDE D830 LAPTOP INVERTER BOARD $38 SMARTMICROUSA.COM

There were 5 different screens used > Smart-Micro USA Laptop LCD DVD - Search

Dell manual> Documentation


----------



## Hrachars (Jan 6, 2011)

Well, the inverter isnt too expensive, but there is no way I can get a new screen. It would be cheaper for me to get a new laptop. Is it possible that just replacing the inverter would fix the problem?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Occasionally it's just a inverter, most often though it's the screen.
A few of the bad inverters I've seen actually have burnt components, others look normal, Dell has a habit of sending both the inverter and the screen for warranty repairs.


----------



## Hrachars (Jan 6, 2011)

Ok, I will order the inverter. When I get it in a few days, I will try with the new inverter and see what happens.


----------



## Hrachars (Jan 6, 2011)

So, I ordered the inverter. I noticed today that when I turn off the laptop, the external monitor that it is hooked up to blinks and flashes a few times before it turns off, just like the laptop screen used to do. Does this mean anything?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

No that's pretty much normal, if the laptop screen blinked or flashed when the lid was moved it would make me take a close look at the ribbon cable and connections, but blinking while turning off I've seen all the time.


----------



## Hrachars (Jan 6, 2011)

Nope,it didnt blink when moved, just when it was turning off. But when I connected the external monitor to another computer, it didnt blink when I turned it off. The inverter should arrive in about 3 days


----------



## Hrachars (Jan 6, 2011)

Just a little update. The inverter arrived. I tried to take the bezel off, put this laptop has two extra screws holding it together. And the screws are covered by some plastic that i simply cannot get out. The other six screws were fine, but for some reason the designers decided to make these two impossible to take out. I will update once I manage to get the screws out.


----------



## Hrachars (Jan 6, 2011)

Ok, so i managed to install the new inverter, and nothing. Its still as black as before. Is there any other way to check if he inverter is broken?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

If you replaced the inverter and it's not working, then it's going to be the screen.


----------



## Hrachars (Jan 6, 2011)

Thanks for the help so far. Is there any other way that I can tell whether the inverter is broken? Can i know by just looking at it?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Rarely will they show any signs of damage.


----------



## Hrachars (Jan 6, 2011)

Then is there a way to tell if the screen is broken?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Not really, testing equipment, or a similar laptop to hook it up to would be needed.


----------



## Hrachars (Jan 6, 2011)

Hey Wrench97, I know its been a while, but does it matter which screen I buy? Will they all function with my laptop?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

It matters to a point, get the number off the label on the back of your screen to ensure you get the correct one.


----------



## Hrachars (Jan 6, 2011)

Ok so I found the number on the back and found the compatible ones. Now should I get glossy or matte?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Whatever you prefer, the matte looks better in florescent and sunlight the glossy looks better in dim light and watching HD.


----------



## Hrachars (Jan 6, 2011)

Ok, I ordered matte cus I heard its better for your eyes


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

That'll work.


----------



## Hrachars (Jan 6, 2011)

Well, the new screen and the new inverter cam in today. I hooked it up, and nothing happened. No sign of it working....It is totally new, and i think I hooked it up correctly. Any ideas?


----------



## ramdom123 (Jan 6, 2011)

This same issue happened on my laptop also (different laptop then yours). I also replaced the inverter and screen after $100 no luck. I found out that the lcd connector which is on the motherboard was bad. I have a multimeter and i checked the connection from the motherboard to the lcd and i got no connection between them. So I finally knew that I had to replace the motherboard. I think you might have the same problem you can check also if you have a multimeter.


----------



## Hrachars (Jan 6, 2011)

You had to replace the entire motherboard....I dont think I can do that. Well, I havent opened the laptop enough to actually see the motherboard, but I guess i will try if there are no other options. Thanks for the advice. Btw, couldnt you just replace the lcd connector instead of the whole motherboard?


----------



## ramdom123 (Jan 6, 2011)

the lcd connector is soldered on to the motherboard so the motherboard has to be replaced. I did not replace the motherboard because it was $300


----------



## Hrachars (Jan 6, 2011)

Yea, that makes sense. Well, I don't even know what to hope for now..


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Recheck the connections, make sure the ribbon cable is properly seated.


----------



## Hrachars (Jan 6, 2011)

Well, I have no idea what the ribbon cable is or how to check it, but let me google it.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The cable that runs through the hinges from the motherboard to the screen.


----------



## Hrachars (Jan 6, 2011)

So I think I found it. I took a picture, is this it? 028.jpg picture by D830Lat - Photobucket


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Yes that's the ribbon cable.


----------



## Hrachars (Jan 6, 2011)

Ok, so i unplugged the ribbon cable and put it back in. Hooked up the screen, and nothing. Still doesn't work.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Did you check the other end?

Also check where bends in the hinge area for any signs of breakage.


----------



## Hrachars (Jan 6, 2011)

Umm, i think its fine. But if the ribbon cable is fine, is there anything else that could be the problem?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Very rarely the motherboard, but it's very rare if it outputs to a external monitor for it to be a motherboard.


----------



## Hrachars (Jan 6, 2011)

So should I try to buy a new ribbon cable?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

It's worth a try certainly the cheapest alternative.


----------



## Hrachars (Jan 6, 2011)

Alright then, thats the next step then.


----------



## Hrachars (Jan 6, 2011)

Ordered. Will arrive in 3-10 days. Will update when it arrives


----------



## Hrachars (Jan 6, 2011)

Ok, so the part arrived. I installed it, and nothing. Still doesn't work.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Doesn't leave much left, either one of the new parts is bad or the motherboard.


----------



## Hrachars (Jan 6, 2011)

Well, each of the new parts arrived in protective packing(bubble wrap) and did not have any sign of damage. Plus I bought them from well recognized companies. So its the motherboard then I guess. Im guessing there is no way of making sure that its the motherboard?


----------



## Hrachars (Jan 6, 2011)

So i got a digital multimeter GE2524. Do you have any idea how i use it to measure the connectivity?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Use the OHM function (Ω) but you can only check resistance in un-powered circuits like the ribbon cable when it's unplugged, use a probe on each end of a wire in the cable checking the resistance to see if wire is broken for example.


----------



## Hrachars (Jan 6, 2011)

Well, I did some research and found out this problem is common among d830 laptop and the motherboard is the cause for these laptops. So now that I know its the motherboard, is there any way I could fix it myself, or do I need an expert to do it?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

It's less common then the screen failing, you can do your self providing you can find a reliable reconditioned board.


----------

